# ABGA Registration numbers



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

How do I look up ABGA registration numbers to see the bloodlines? Thanks.


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

If you dont know the number and dont pay for the premium membership they dont let you. . .


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh ok.... I know the registration number but I'm not a member yet.... So only members can look them up?


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

Anyone can - just go to animal inquiries


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks! I found it. I have looked at that site so may times and never seen it HAHA.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, it is free to look at pedigree, just type in the ABGA number.


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks


----------

